# ادخل اعرف علم كل دولة بيدل على ايه



## جيلان (13 أغسطس 2008)

اعرف معني اعلام الدول و الوانه ​ 

هل تعرف سبب اختيار الوان اعلام الدول
تجول معى بالموضوع وستعرف السبب​ 
وانا اسفة جدا ان مش كل صور الاعلام موجودة بس انا بجمعها ومع مرور الوقت هتكون اكتملت​ 







أذربيجان​ 
اعتمد العلم عقب انفصال البلد عن الاتحاد السوفيتي يرمز الازرق للسماء والاحمر للحرية والاخضر للارض اما الهلال والنجمة فيرمزان للاسلام وتشير الرؤوس الثمانية للنجمه عدد الاعراق السكانية للبلاد​ 





أثيوبيا ​ 
كان للبلاد اعلام ثلاثة كل منها بلون من الالوان الحاليه وكانت ترفع بعضها فوق بعض وترتبط الوان العلم بطقوس المذهب المسيحي القبطي اذ ترمز للثالوث أو ان اللون الاصفر يدل على الطبيعة والسلام والاحمر يشير الى الشجاعة والاخضر يشير الى منتجات الارض ​ 





أرتيريا​ 
اعتمد العلم عند قيام الجمهوريةيرمز الاخضر للنماء والخصب والاحمر للحرية ودماء الشهداء والازرق للثروة المعدنية اما اغصان الزيتون فهى رمز السلام





الأرجنتين​ 
اللونان الازرق والابيض كانا لوني عقد اشرطة قبعات جيش تحريرها عندما صد حملة بريطانيا الغازية وقيل ان الازرق يشير الى السماء والشمس هى شمس يوم الاستقلال




​ 
الأردن​ 
يرمز اللون الاسود الى عهد الدولة العباسية والابيض لعهد الدولة الاموية والاخضر للدولة الفاطمية والاحمر الى علم اشراف مكه من ال هاشم وترمز النجمة السباعية البيضاء الى الى السبع المثاني وهى سورة الفاتحه في القران الكريم​ 





ارمينيا​ 
استخدم العلم بعد انهيار الاتحاد السوفيتي ويرمز الاحمر الى الدم الذي سفح في الماضي والازرق الى اراضي ارمينيا والبرتقالي يدل على شجاعة اهلها​ 





أسبانيا​ 
اللونان الاحمر والبرتقالي كانا يستعملان للسفن الاسبانيه حتى يتم التعرف عليها من بين السفن ويقال ان اللونان يعودان الى مملكة اراغون​ 






استراليا​ 
يشير وجود العلم البريطاني الى ارتباط استراليا ببريطانيا وترمز النجمة الكبرى الى اتحاد استراليا ويشير عدد رؤسها الى عدد الولايات الاستراليه السبع وتشير النجوم الاربعه الى الصليب​ 





استونيا​ 
استخدم العلم بعد الانفصال عن الاتحاد السوفيتي وكذلك استخدم قبله ويقال ان اللون الازرق يرمز الى زرقة سماء البلاد والاسود الى الارض والابيض لثلوج فصل الشتاء​ 





أفريقيا الوسطى ​ 
يجمع علمها بين الالوان التقليدية للاعلام الافريقية والوان العلم الفرنسي ويقال ان الجمع بين هذه الالوان تعبيرا عن روح الاخوة والتعاون التي يجب ان تكون بين افريقيا واوربا​ 





افغانستان​ 
يشير اللون الاسود الى عهود الماضي ويرمز الاخضر للاسلام وقيل ان الاخضر رمز للامل في المستقبل ويحمل العلم نص الشهادتين في وسطه كما يحمل اعلاه نص التكبير​ 





الإكوادور​ 
يطابق علمها علم كولومبيا باستثناء الشعار حيث كانت جزءا منها كما يطابق في الوانه علم فنزويلا وهى الوان علم جيوش سيمون بوليفار بطل تحرير امريكا الجنوبيه ويشير الاصفر الى الشمس والموارد الطبيعية والازرق لزرقة السماء والبحر والاحمر الى الدما التي بذلت للتحرير ​ 




أوكرانيا​ 
اعتمدت الوان العلم في العشرينات واعيد استخدامه بعد لنهيار الاتحاد السوفيتي​ 





البانيا​ 
النسر هو شعار الدولة في العهد البيزنطي ويعني اسم البانيا بلغة اهلها ارض النسر وقد اضيف النسر بعد الاستقلال عن الدولة العثمانية ويعود اصل العلم الى البطل القومي سكندر بيغ الذي حارب الاتراك في القرن الخامس عشر​ 





السلفادور​ 
علمها هو علم اتحاد دول امريكا الوسطى سابقا وكان علمها السابق مكونا من نجوم واشرطة يشير الشريطان الى البحر الكاريبي والمحيط الهادي حيث تطل سواحل الدولة ويحمل العلم شعار كتب عليه شعار الدين والاتحاد والحريه​ 

*يتبع*


----------



## جيلان (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ادخل اعرف علم كل دولة بيدل على ايه*




المانيا​ 
يقال ان الوان العلم استعملت للزي العسكري قديما استبدل الابيض الذي كان موجودا سابقا بلون ذهبي بعد ان انقسمت البلاد بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية​ 



الإمارات المتحده​ 
تالفت اعلام الامارات قبل اتحادهم من اللونين الاحمر والابيض وقد اضيف بعد الاتحاد اللونين الاسود والاخضر وبذلك تكون الوان العلم هى الالوان التقليدية للاعلام العربية​ 





الولايات الأمريكيه​ 
يشير عدد الاشرطة الحمراء وهى ثلاثة عشر الى عدد الولايات التي شكلت الاتحاد في البداية والتي ثارت ضد بريطانيا ويشير عدد النجوم الخمسين الى عدد الولايات في الوقت الحاضر​ 

أنتغوا وبربودا​ 
يرمز الاحمر الى نشاط الشعب والازرق يمثل الامل ويشير الاسود الى السكان كما يرمز للتربه وكذلك تشير الالوان الثلاثه الى الجزر الثلاثه التي تؤلف البلاد وتشير الشمس المشرقة الى بزوغ عهد جديد كما ترمز للذهب ويرمز الازرق للبحر والابيض لرمال الشاطئ​ 




أندروا​ 
الوان علم اندروا هي الوان العلم الفرنسي والاسباني حيث تقع هذه الدولة على الحدود بينهما وكذلك حكمها مشترك بين الدولتين ويقال ان الون العلم كانت من عهد نابليون الثالث ويظهر شعار الدولة على اللون الاصفر​ 



أندونيسيا​ 
وضع العلم في العشرينات من هذا القرن حيث بداء الصراع ضد الوجود الهولندي تعود الوان العلم الى امبراطوريه كانت تحكم المنطقة في اواخر القرن الثالث عشر ويشلبه علم امارة موناكو ولكنهما يختلفان في نسبة ابعادهما يشير الاحمر الى الشجاعة والابيض للعدل والنقاء​ 




أنغولا​ 
هناك ارتباط بين تكوين هذا العلم وبين علم الاتحاد السوفيتي يرمز الاحمر لحرب الاستقلال والاسود لامم افريقيا وتشير القطاعه الى الزراعه ويشير الترس الى الصناعه وترمز كلها للفكر الاشتراكي النجمه هى رمز الدولة وتشير اطرافها الخمسة الى الوحده والحرية والعداله والديمقراطيه والتقدم​ 




الأورغواي​ 
الوان العلم هى الوان علم الارجنتين ويحمل كذلك شمس ايار حيث كانت تتبع للارجنتين يشير عدد الاشرطة الزرقاء الى وعدد الاشرطة البيضاء الى عدد المحافظات التي قسمت البلاد اليها​ 




أوغندا​ 
اختيرت الوان علمها عقب الاستقلال عن بريطانيا وكان علم الحزب الذي فاز باول انتخابات يشير اللون الاسود للشعب والاصفر الى الشمس والاحمر للاخوه ويحمل العلم صورة طير الكركي الافريقي وهو رمز الدولة​ 




ايران​ 
يرمز اللون الاخضر للاسلام والابيض للسلام والاحمر للبساله ويحمل العلم عبارة الله اكبر اثنتين وعشرين مره على طول حافتي اللونين الاخضر و الاحمر ويرمز الى الثاني والعشرين من شهر بهمان في التاريخ الفارسي الى تاريخ نجاح الثوره ضد شاه ايران وكتب لفظ الجلاله في وسط العلم باللون الاحمر​ 




ايرلندا​ 
كان اول استخدام للعلم خلال الصراع للاستقلال عن بريطانيا واعتمد كعلم وطني بعد الاستقلال يمثل اللون البرتقالي اتباع المذهب البروتستنتي وهو لون اسرة اورانجنساو ويمثل الاخضر الروم الكاثوليك ويمثل الابيض السلام الناجم عن وحدة ايرلندا والسلام بين البرتستنت والكاثوليك​ 




ايسلندا​ 
يعتبر اللونان الابيض والازرق لونين تقليديين لايسلندا علما بان علمها هو علم النرويج بعد عكس الوانه ويشابه كذلك علم الدنمارك التي استقلت عنها ويعتبر رسم الصليب تقليد متبع في اعلام الدول الاسكندينافيه​ 



ايطاليا​ 
اختيرت الوان العلم خلال مظاهرة طلابية وهى الوان مفضلة في شمال ايطاليا منذ مئات السنين حيث اختارها الفيلسوف والشاعر دانتي الليجري كرمز للفضائل الثلاث الايمان والامل والاحسان​ 

بابو غينيا الجديده​ 
اعتمد علمها بعد الاستقلال عن استراليايحمل العلم الصليب الجنوبي وهى مجموعة نجوم وهو يشبه بذلك العلم الاسترالي كما يحمل العلم صورة طائر الجنه وهو شعار الدولة​ 

البارغواي​ 
اعتمد علمها في القرن التاسع عشر وهو العلم الوحيد في العالم الذي يختلف فيه الوجهان والاختلاف في الشعار الموجود على كل جهة من جهتيه اذ يحمل احد الوجهين شعارا فيه صورة اسد وهو رمز وزارة المالية ويحمل الوجه الاخر نجمة تتوسط اكليلين وهو شعار الدولة كما يحمل العلم كذلك شمس ايار​ 
يتبع​


----------



## جيلان (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ادخل اعرف علم كل دولة بيدل على ايه*




باكستان​ 
اختيرت الوان العلم عندما استقلت باكستان عن بريطانيا وقد اختار مسلموا شبه القارة الهندية النجمة والهلال كشعار لهم كمظاهر اسلامية ويرمز اللون الاخضر للاسلام والابيض للاقليات من غير المسلمين​ 




البحرين​ 
اختيرت الوان العلم في القرن التاسع عشر بالاتفاق مع بريطانيا على ان تكون باللونين الابيض والاحمر ويشير الاحمر الى المعارك والابيض للسلام وترمز الرؤوس الثمانية الى عدد المعارك​ 



البرازيل​ 
يشير اللون الاخضر الى غابات البرازيل الشاسعة وتشير الماسة الكبيرة الصفراء الى الثروات المعدنية خاصة الذهب وقد ارتدى من اعلن استقلال البلاد زيا من اللونين الاصفر والاخضر يوجد على القرص الذي يمثل الكرة الارضيه ثلاثة وعشرين نجمة بعدد الولايات البرازيليه وقد كتب على شريط القرص النظام والتقدم​ 

بربادوس​ 
اعتمد هذا العلم بعد الاستقلال عن بريطانيا ويشير اللون الازرق الى البحر والسماء والاصفر لرمال الشاطئ الذهبيه وقد اخذ الشاعوب الثلاثي عن راية قديمة ويرمز كسر ذراعه الى الاستقلال والابتعاد عن الماضي​ 




البرتغال​ 
اختيرت الوان العلم في ثورة البلاد حين اصبحت جمهورية ويشير الاحمر الى العهد الملكي في تلك الثورة اما الاخضر فيرمز للامير هنري الملاح المكتشف ويرمز الشعار الذي يتوسط اللونين للرحلات البرتغاليه الاستكشافيه في العصور الوسطى​ 




بروناي​ 
يمثل اللون الاصفر سلطة البلاد والشريط الابيض يمثل الناس ويشير الشريط الاسود الى الحكومه وقيل ان اللونين الابيض والاسود يمثلان الحماية البريطانية كما قيل انهما يمثلان الوزيرين الرئيسين في الدولة ويوجد شعار الدولة في وسط العلم وعلى هلال كتب عليه عبارة الدائمون المحسنون بالهدى كما كتب على الشعار اسم بروناي دار السلام​ 

بريطانيا​ 
يعود الوان علمها بشكله الحالي الى القرن السابع عشر ويتالف من ثلاثة صلبان لرجال الدين المسيحي ويرمز اللون الازرق الى البحر الذي تشق عبابه سفن الدولة​ 

بلجيكا​ 
قيل ان الوان العلم مشتقة من شعار دوقية برابنت ويمثل اسدا ذهبي اللون ومخالبه على درع اسود وكان العلم في الاصل افقي الترتيب ولكنه اصبح بالترتيب العمودي كالعلم الفرنسي كرمز للحرية بعد ثورة الشعب البجيكي على الهولنديين ويميل شكل العلم الى المربع اكثر منه للمستطيل​ 

بلغاريا​ 
يشير اللون الابيض لحب السلام و الاخضر لمنتجات الارض والاحمر لشجاعة الشعب البلغاري​ 

بليز​ 
اعتمد العلم في الستينات من القرن العشرين والاحمر هو لون الحزب الحاكم ويحمل العلم شعار يمثل رجلين يحملان ادوات صناعية وكتب على الشعار أنا أزدهر في الظل​ 

بنغلاديش​ 
اعتمد العلم عقب الانفصال عن باكستان ويشير الاخضر الى خصب الارض وللزراعة كما يشير الى ارتباط البلاد بالعالم الاسلامي ويشير القرص الاحمر الى الدم المسفوح لنيل الاستقلال والى الصراع في سبيل الحرية​ 

بنما​ 
يمثل الاحمر حزب الاحرار والازرق حزب المحافظين حيث يشكل الحزبان اكبر الكتل السياسية في البلاد ويمثل اللون الابيض التناسق بينهما كما يمثل الامل في السلام وترمز النجمة الزرقاء الى الولاء والامانة في حين تمثل النجمة الحمراء القانون والنظام​ 

بنين​ 
الوان علمها هى الالوان التقليدية للاعلام الافريقية وفيها يرمز الاخضر للاقتصاد الزراعي حيث تشكل الزراعة مصدر الدخل الرئيسي للبلاد​ 

البهاما​ 
اعتمد العلم عند الاستقلال عن بريطانيا ويشير الازرق لمساحاتها المائية التي تحف بما يمثله اللون الاصفر من رمال الجزر يشير المثلث الاسود الى وحدة وقوة السكان وسعيهم للنهضة بثروات الجزر​ 




بوتان​ 
يمثل اللون البرتقالي السلطة الملكية ويمثل الاحمر الديانة البوذية ويحمل العلم في وسطه صورة تنين وهو رمز الدولة والتنين يمثل دلالات هامه لأهل الشرق الاقصى ويعني اسم الدولة بلغتها الخاصة ارض التنين​ 

*يتبع*


----------



## جيلان (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ادخل اعرف علم كل دولة بيدل على ايه*




بوتسوانا​ 
اعتمد علمها بعد الاستقلال عن بريطانيا ويشير الاسود للسكان السود والابيض للسكان البيض ويشير الازرق للسماء والمطر فالعلم يشير للمساواة بين السكان تحت سماء البلاد علما ان شعار الدولة ليكن المطر هناك لما تحتاجه هذه الدولة من مياه الامطار​ 




بوركينافاسو​ 
حملت هذه الدولة هذا الاسم بدلا من اسمها السابق فولتا العليا والوان العلم هى الالوان التقليدية للاعلام الافريقية​ 




بوروندي​ 
اعتمد علم البلاد بعد ان تحولت الى جمهورية ويشير الاحمر الى من سقط من الشعب في حرب الاستقلال ويشير الاخضر للامل والابيض للسلام وترمز النجوم الثلاثة الى الوحدة والعمل والتقدم​ 




بولندا​ 
استمدت الوان العلم من درع النباله للبلاد في القرن الثالث عشر وكان يتالف من نسر ابيض على مساحة حمراء وعليه فقد كان العلم البولندي دوما ابيضا وأحمر اللون​ 




بيرو​ 
اعتمد علمها في القرن التاسع عشر وقيل ان الجنرال الارجنتيني جوزيه ديه سان مارتن راى في منامه في الليلة التالية لوصول قواته الى بيرو لمحاربتها ضد اسبانيا في حرب الاستقلال راى طيور الفلامنكو بصدورها البيضاء واجنحتها الحمراء وهي تحلق في الجو فقال ستكون الوان الحرية أو أن سربا من طيور الفلامنكو حلق فوق قوات الثوارضد أسبانيا​ 




تايلاند​ 
أشرطة ألوان العلم هي ما تبقى من شعار يمثل فيل ملون بالازرق والاحمر ويشير الاحمر للتضحية والابيض للفيلة وهي رمز النقاء والطهارة لشعب الثاي ويعتبر الازرق اللون الملكي للبلاد ويقال ان اللون الازرق يشير الى الوقوف والتماسك مع الحلفاء في الحرب العالمية الاولى وقد أضيف الازرق في بداية القرن العشرين​ 




تركيا​ 
تقول الاسطورة ان ضؤ الهلال انقذ القسطنطينية من احتلال ملك مكدونيا وقد اتخذت الهلال شعارا لاخر اباطرتها ومن ثم المسلمون بعد ان تم فتحها على يد السلطان محمد الفاتح وقيل ان الهلال والنجمة كانا شعار الدينة في ذلك الوقت واللون الاحمر يعود لعهد الدولة العثمانية​ 

تيرنداد وتوباغو​ 
اعتمد علمها بعد الاستقلال عن بريطانيا ويشير الاحمر الى كرم وشهامة السكان وكذلك لضوء القمر ويشير الابيض الى المساواة والامل وكذلك الى زبد ماء البحر ويشير الاسود الى التماسك والوحدة وقوة الشعب وثروة الجزر​ 




تشاد​ 
اعتمد علمها في وسط القرن العشرين ويشابه علم امارة اندروا وعلم رومانيا والعلم متأثر بترتيب العلم الفرنسي حيث حكمت فرنسا البلاد حتى استقلالها ويشير الاحمر الى التضحية الوطنية والتقدم ويشير الاصفر الى الشمس المشرقة والصحراء ويمثل الاقليم الشمالي في البلاد ويشير الازرق للسماء والامل ويمثل الاقليم الجنوبي من البلاد بما فيه من جداول​ 




التشيك​ 
تستخدم هذه الجمهورية علم تشيكوسلفاكيا السابقة حيث كانت احدى جمهوريتيها حيث يعتبر اللون الابيض والاحمر شعار بوهيميا والازرق هو احد الوان سلوفاكيا​ 




تشيلي​ 
يقال ان الوان علمها ماخوذة من علم الولايات المتحدة الامريكية حيث صممه امريكي كان يعمل في الجيش التشيلي يشير الابيض للثلوج في قمم جبال الانديز في شرق البلاد حيث تشكل جزءا كبيرا من البلاد ويشير الازرق الى زرقة السماء والاحمر الى بذل الروح في سبيل الوطن وترمز النجمة ذات الرؤوس الخمسة لفضائل المدنية ويرمز كل راس منها الى حرف من حروف تشيلي باللغة الاسبانيه وهى اللغة الرسمية فيها​ 




تنزانيا​ 
تالفت تنزانيا من اتحاد تنجانيقا وزنجبار ويتكون علم تنزانيا من الوان علمي الدولتين فعلم تنجانيقا يتكون من شريطين اخضرين يرمزان لخصب الارض وللزراعة ويرمز شريط من اللون الاسود بينهما لوجود اكثر من سلاله بشريه في البلاد ويمثل كذلك السود وعند استقلالها اضيف شريطان اصفران كرمز للمصادر والثروات المعدنية علم زنجبار يتالف من الازرق والاسود والاخضر وعند اعلان الوحدة بينهما اخذ اللون الازرق واضيف لعلم تنجانيقا وتم ترتيب الالوان جميعها بشكل قطري ويمثل الازرق البحر وجزيرة زنجبار​ 




توغو​ 
تشير الاشرطة الخضراء الى الامل والى منتجات الارض الزراعية وتشير الاشرطة الصفراء الى العمل والمصادر المعدنية وتشير المساحة الحمراء الى ذكرى شهداء الحريه الذين سقطوا في حرب الاستقلال عن فرنسا كما ترمز النجمة البيضاء للحكمة والامل وقيل ترمز للنقاء الوطني​ 




تونس​ 
يعود تاريخ العلم للقرن التاسع عشر وقد اخذ الوان العلم من العلم التركي حيث تبعت تونس الدولة العثمانية زمنا طويلا كما تعتبر المساحة الحمراء والنجمة من رموز الدولة العثمانية كما تعتبر النجمة والهلال من المظاهر الاسلامية​ 




جامايكا​ 
اعتمد علمها بعد الاستقلال عن بريطانيا ويشير المثلثان الاخضران للزراعة والامل بالمستقبل ويشير المثلثان الاسودان للماضي وشدته والعوائق الواجب اجتيازها ويشير الصليب للثروة المعدنية وللشمس​ 
*يتبع*


----------



## جيلان (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ادخل اعرف علم كل دولة بيدل على ايه*




الجزائر​ 
رغم ان علمها يعود في تاريخه الى اوائل القرن السادس عشر فقد استخدمته جبهة التحرير الجزائريه في كفاحها ضد الفرنسيين واعتمد بعد الاستقلال ويشير الابيض للنقاء والطهارة ويعتبر اللون الاخضر والنجمة والهلال مظاهر اسلامية​ 

جنوب أفريقيا​ 
يعود تاريخ علمها الى بداية القرن العشرين ويطابق علمها علم هولندا حيث وفد منها السكان البيض فالالوان هى الوان اسرة اورانج ونقلها المستعمرون الهولنديون عندما وفدوا الى المنطقة ويمثل العلم الانجليز والافريقيين وهو عنصري السكان فيها يوجد في وسط العلم ثلاثة اعلام صغيره تمثل المستعمرات الانجليزية في الكيب والراس وناتال وهناك علم اورانج الحره في الوسط وترانسفال​ 

جورجيا​ 
اعتمد علمها قبل الانضمام الى الاتحاد السوفيتي واعيد استخدامه بعد الانفصال عنها ويرمز الاحمر للعهود الجيدة في الماضي والمستقبل ويرمز الاسود لفترة الحكم الروسي ويرمز الابيض للامل في السلام​ 




جيبوتي​ 
بداء استخدام علمها في عهد الكفاح في سبيل الحرية ويشير الازرق لقبائل العيس او العيسى ويشير الاخضر لقبائل العفر ويرمز الابيض للسلام وقيل ان الازرق يمثل السماء والبحر والاخضر يمثل الارض كما انه يعتبر مظهرا اسلاميا وترمز النجمة الحمراء للوحدة​ 

الدانمارك​ 
قد يكون علم هذه الدولة أقدم علم لا يزال مستخدما باستمرار وتقول الاسطورة ان علم الدنمارك هبك من السماء الى فلدمار الثاني خلال حملة عسكرية ضد الاستونيين الوثنيين وقيل ان شكل الصليب قد ظهر من السم​ 

الدومنيكان​ 
اعتمد العلم بعد الاستقلال عن اسبانيا وعن دولة هايتي ويشبه علمها علم هايتي بعد اضافة الصليب الابيض يشير الابيض والاحمر للحرية والى تضحيات الشعب للحصول على الاستقلال ويرتبط اللونان بالعلم الذي وضعه الفرنسيين لهايتي والتي تبعتها الدومنيكان ويرمز الصليب الابيض الى الدين المسيحي كما كان الصليب الابيض شعار حركة تحريرها الوطني​ 

راواندا​ 
اعتمد علمها بعد الاستقلال عن بلجيكا ويطابق علمها علم غينيا وقد وضع اول حرف من حروف اسم الدولة تميزا لها عن علم غينيا ويشير الاخضر للامل والاصفر للسلام وقيل للنصر على الطغيان ويشير الاحمر للصراع في سبيل الإستقلال​ 

روسيا​ 
تعود الوان العلم الروسي الى عهد القيصر بطرس الاكبر والتي نقلها عن العلم الهولندي وقد الغي في العهد الشيوعي واعيد استخدامه بعد انهيار الاتحاد السوفيتي​ 

روسيا البيضاء​ 
اعتمد العلم في بداية القرن العشرين واعيد استخدامه بعد انهيار الاتحاد السوفيتي وقد اخذ اللونان الاحمر والابيض من درع نباله قديم​ 

رومانيا​ 
اعتمد العلم في منصف القرن العشرين واضيف اليه شعار لكنه الغي بعد الاطاحة بحكم الزعيم شاوشيسكو الوان العلم هى الوان دروع النبالة للمقاطعات التي تالفت منها الدولة​ 

زامبيا​ 
الوان العلم هى الوان علم الحزب الذي قاد البلاد للاستقلال عن بريطانيا ويشير البرتقالي للنحاسوهو المعدن الرئيسي المستغل في البلاد ويشير الاسود الى الشعب والاحمر للكفاح في سبيل الحرية في حين يشير الاخضر الى الزراعة ويرمز النسر للحرية​ 

زائير​ 
الوان العلم هي الالوان التقليدية لدول افريقيا واليد التي تحمل الشعلة تمثل روح الحركة الشعبية الثورية وقد استخدمتها الحركة الشعبية في الثورة​ 

زيمبابوي​ 
اعتمد علمها بعد الحصول على الاستقلال الاشرطة السبعة هي من الوان استعملتها اتحاد زيمباوي الافريقي الوطني ويشير الاصفر للثروة المعدنية والاحمر يشير للدم المسفوح للحصول على الاستقلال عن بريطانيا ويشير الاسود الى غالبية الشعب وتدل النجة الحمراء على الاشتراكية والطموح الوطني ويحمل العلم صورة طير زيمباوي​ 

ساحل العاج​ 
اعتمد علمها في منتصف القرن العشرين ومثلها مثل الكثير من المستعمرات الفرنسية السلبقة فان علمها يعتمد على النسق الفرنسي من جهه وباستخدام الالوان التقليدية للاعلام لاافريقية من جهة اخرى يشير البرتقالي الى التقدم ويمثل الجزء الشمالي للبلاد حيث حشائش السافانا ويشير الاخضر الى لامل وينثل غابات الجنوب ويرمز الابيض للوحدة الوطنية​ 

سريلانكا​ 
عدل علمها اكثر من مرة ولكنه اعتمد بعد الاستقلال عن بريطانيا ويشير الاخضر للاقلية المسلمة في الجزيرة ويشير البرتقالي للاقلية الهندوسية اما الاسد والسيف فقد كانا علم مملكة بوذية قامت وسط الجزيرة في الماضي والالوان الاربعة في زوايا العلم هى رموز للديانة البوذية التي يدين بها غالبية السكان​ 
*يتبع*


----------



## جيلان (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ادخل اعرف علم كل دولة بيدل على ايه*




السعوديه​ 
اللون الاخضر لون اسلامي ويحمل العلم نص الشهادتين ورسم السيف تحته وهذا العلم الوحيد في العالم الذي يعتبر النص المكتوب عليه جزءا اصيلا منه علما ان العلم الافغاني يحمل نص الشهادتين كذلك​ 


سلوفاكيا​ 
الوان علمها هي نفس الوان اعلام الدول ذات العرق السلافي وقد تكونت الدولة بشكلها الحالي بعد انقسام جمهورية تشيكوسلفاكيا​ 

سنغافوره​ 
اعتمد علمها بعد الاستقلال عن بريطانيا ويشير الاحمر للاخوة العالمية والابيض للنقاء ويرمز الهلال الى ارتقاء الامه وترمز النجوم الخمس الى ما تسعى اليه البلاد الديموقراطية والسلام والتقدم والعدل والمساواه​ 




السنغال​ 
اعتمد علمها بعد الاستقلال عن فرنسا فالوان علمها هى الالوان التقليدية للاعلام الافريقية وبترتيب طولي كالعلم الفرنسي ويحمل العلم نجمة واحدة وهى ليميز بها عن علم دولة مالي التي استقلت معها وترمز النجمة الى وحدة افريقيا وقيل انها ترمز للاسلام​ 

سوازيلاند​ 
اعتمد علمها بعد الاستقلال عن بريطانيا وقد استمد العلم الوانه من الوان علم استخدمته قوة عسكرية من قبائل سوازي التي شاركت في الحرب العالمية الثانية يشير الازرق للسلام والاصفر للمعادن الموجودة في البلاد والاحمر الى معارك الماضي يوجد في الوسط درع من جلد الثور ورمحان وعصا قتال وهي حلى ملكية ومعدات المحارب​ 




السودان​ 
يشير الاحمر للثورة الشعبية والكفاح لنيل الاستقلال ودم الاحرار ويشير الاخضر للزراعة والازدهار ويشير الاسود الى اسم البلاد والابيض للاسلام والسلام​ 




سوريا​ 
علم سوريا هو علم الوحدة مع مصر باسم الجمهورية العربية المتحدة ورغم الانفصال الا ان العلم لم يتغير يشير الاحمر الى تضحيات الشعب وكفاحه في سبيل الوطن ويشير الابيض للعهد الحالي والامل ويشير الاسود الى عهد التخلف والجمود وترمز النجمتان الى سوريا ومصر ابان الوحدة​ 

السويد​ 
يشبه علمها اعلام الدول المجاورة ويعتمد في شكله على شكل علم الدنمارك وتعود الوان العلم الى درع نبالة قديم حيث يتالف من ثلاثة تيجان ذهبية على مساحة زرقاء​ 

الصومال​ 
اعتمد علمها وهي تحت اشراف الامم المتحدة فالوان العلم هي الوان علم الامم المتحدة وترمز النجمة للحرية وتمثل رؤسها الخمسة المناطق الخمس التي عاش فيها الصوماليون وهي مناطق العفر والعيس واثيوبيا والصومال الايطالي واوغادين​ 

الصين الشعبيه​ 
اللون الاحمر هو احد الوان اعلام الصين منذ القدم وهو لون الشيوعية وترمز النجمة للحزب الشيوعي وقيل ترمز للهدف المنشود اما النجوم الاربعة الصغيرة فتشير الى الطبقات الاجتماعية الاربع وهي العمال والفلاحين والراسماليين الوطنيين والبرجوازيين علما ان للرقم اربعة معانيه الخاصة في الفلسفة الصينية​ 

تايوان​ 
استخدم العلم اثناء الصراع مع الشيوعية ويشير الاحمر للصين ويرمز في الوقت نفسه الى تضحية الشعب ويشير كذلك الى اكبر مجموعة عرقيه وهى الهان ويشير الازرق الى السماء وترمز الشمس الى للحزب الحاكم ويشير الابيض للصراحة والاخوة والمساواة والعدل​ 





العراق​ 
يشير الاحمر للشجاعة والابيض للسماحة والكرم والاخضر يعتبر رمزا اسلاميا وترمز النجوم الثلاثة الى وحدة اقترحت في السابق تضم مصر وسوريا والعراق واضيفت عبارة التكبير اثناء حرب الخليج​ 




ُعمان​ 
يشير الابيض للرخاء والسلام والاحمر الى المعارك التي خاضتها البلاد عبر التاريخ الطويل لطرد الغزو الاجنبي واستمد اللون الاحمر من العلم العماني القديم ويشير الاخضر للزراعة ويوجد شعار الدولة في الزاوية العليا للسارية ويتالف من سيفين وعليهما الخنجر العماني وقد وضع الشعار باللون الابيض​ 




غانا​ 
استخدم العلم بعد الاستقال عن بريطانيا والوان علمها هي اللوان التقليدية للدول الافريقية يشير الاحمر للثورة والى الذين حاربوا في سبيل الاستقلال ويشير الاصفر للثروات الطبيعية وقد كانت تسمى غانا قديما ساحل الذهب ويشير الاخضر الى الغابات والثروة الزراعية في البلاد وترمز النجمة السوداء الى حرية افريقيا​ 

غامبيا​ 
اعتمد علمها بعد الاستقلال عن بريطانيا ويشير الاحمر للشمس والازرق لنهر غامبيا الذي يمر في وسطها ويشير الاخضر لخصوبة الارض التي يعبرها النهر اما الخطان الابيضان فيرمزان للسلام والنقاء​ 
*يتبع*


----------



## جيلان (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ادخل اعرف علم كل دولة بيدل على ايه*

غينيا​ 
اعتمد علمها عقب الاستقلال عن فرنسا والوان علمها هى الوان علم غانا ولكن بترتيب عمودي كالعلم الفرنسي ويشير الاخضر للثروة الزراعية للبلاد كما يشير للتماسك ويشير الاصفر للشمس ولثروات الارض كما يشير للعدالة ويشير الاحمر للتضحية وبخاصة اثناء صراع نيل الاستقلال كما يشير للعمل​ 

فرنسا​ 
يعود تاريخ العلم الفرنسي الى عهد الثورة الفرنسية اللونان الاحمر والازرق هما لونا مدينة باريس واللون الابيض هو اللون الملكي حيث كان لون عائلة بوربون الحاكمة ويقول رأي آخر ان اللون الازرق هو لون عباءة القديس مارتن واللون الاحمر هو لون راية القديس دنيس والابيض مرتبط بـ جان دارك التي قادت الجيوش الفرنسية لهزيمة الانجليز ويذكر ان اللون الاحمر كان لون علم الامبراطور شارلمان​ 

الفلبين​ 
اعتمد علمها عقب الاستقلال عن الولايات المتحدة الامريكية ويشير الازرق للشهامة والشجاعة ويشير المثلث الابيض الى جبهة التحرير ضد اسبانيا والشمس تدل على الحرية وتشير رؤوسها الثمانية الى المقاطعات حيث بدات الثورة ضد الوجود الاسباني ويرمز عدد النجوم الى عدد الاقاليم الرئيسية التي تكونت منها البلاد​ 




فلسطين​ 
كان هذا العلم هو العلم العربي الاول الذي اقترحة العرب ليدل على القومية العربية تشير الالوان الابيض والاسود والاخضر الى العهود العربية الزاهرة وهى الاموي والعباسي والفاطمي ويشير المثلث الاحمر الى العهد الهاشمي​ 

فنزويلا​ 
الوان علمها هي الوان اختارتها جمهورية كلومبيا الكبرى الاتحادية والتي ضمت كولومبيا وفنزويلا واكوادور والوان العلم مشتقة من علم الجنرال ميرندا قائد اولى الحملات ضد الوجود الاسباني في امريكا الجنوبية ويشير الاصفر لامريكا والاحمر لاسبانيا والازرق للمساحات المائية وترمز النجوم السبع الى عدد المقاطعات التي كونت الاتحاد الفنزويلي ويضم الشعار على العلم حزمة من القمح وهى رمز الوحدة واسلحة رمز النصر وحصان بري رمز الحرية​ 

قبرص​ 
وضع العلم بعناية بسبب وضع الطائفتين اليونانية والتركية واللتان تشكلان شعب الجزيرة رسمت خارطة جزيرة قبرص على العلم باللون الاصفر وهو لون النحاس الذي تشتهر بانتاجه منذ القدم بل ان اسم الدولة يعني نحاس ويوجد غصنا زيتون متعانقان للدلالة على روح السلام والتعاون ويمثلان الطائفتين اليونانية والتركية​ 




قطر​ 
يعود تاريخ العلم الى وسط القرن التاسع عشر حيث استقلت عن بريطانيا والتي فرضت على المنطقة استعمال اعلام حمراء ذات اطراف بيضاء وبتاثير البحر واشعة الشمس كما تقول الكثير من المصادر اصبح اللون الاحمر ضاربا للون البني فاعتمد رسميا واضيف اليه اللون الابيض​ 

الكاميرون​ 
اعتمد علمها بعد الاستقلال عن فرنسا يشير الاخضر للامل والى النبات في الاقليم الجنوبي ويشير الاصفر للشمس وللاقليم الشمالي ويشير الاحمر الى الاتحاد بين الاقليمين وترمز النجمة في الوسط الى وحدة الشعب والى الحرية​ 

كندا​ 
اعتمد علمها بعد محاولات كثيره لايجاد علم يقبل به الجميع اللونان الاحمر والابيض هما اللونان الوطنيان في البلاد اما ورقة الشجرة فهي ورة شجرة القيقب الاحمر وتعتبر رمزا وطنيا للبلاد​ 

كوريا الجنوبيه​ 
يشير الابيض للنقاء والسلام ويمثل القرص في وسط والذي يدعى يانغ ين اتحاد المتناقضين ويعني في الفلسفة الصينية قوى الطبيعة المتضادة بما فيها السماء والارض والذكر والانثى وما نحو ذلك وللاشكال الاربعة السوداء المرسومة حول القرص معان فلسفية تشمل الفصول ​ 

كوريا الشماليه​ 
الوان العلم هى الالوان التقليدية للاعلام الكورية قبل تقسيم كوريا ويرمز الابيض للنقاء والازرق للامل في السلام ويرمز النطاق الاحمر والنجة الحمراء الى الشيوعية وقد يكون للقرص الابيض صلة بالفسلسفة الصينية​ 

كوبا​ 
اعتمد علمها بعد الاستقلال عن اسبانيا تمثل الاشرطة الزرقاء والبيضاء المقاطعات الكوبيه وتشير الى نقاء ثورتها ويرمز المثلث الاحمر للحرية والمساواة ويرمز للاستقلال عن اسبانيا والى الدم المسفوح لنيل الاستقلال يحمل العلم نجمة تسمى النجمة الوحيدة وترمز الى استقلال البلاد​ 

كوستاريكا​ 
تعتمد الوان العلم على علم اتحاد امريكا الوسطى حيث كانت من الدول المكونة للاتحاد بعد اضافة شريط احمر ويوجد شعار على العلم يمثل سبع نجوم تمثل المقاطعات السبع للبلاد وعلى الشعار ثلاث قمم بركانية مميزة في البلاد وبحران هما المحيطان الهادي والاطلسي​ 

كولومبيا​ 
اعتمد علمها في القرن التاسع عشر ويشير الاصفر لامريكا او الى ارض الدولة ويشير الازرق الى المساحات المائية المجاورة والتي تفصلها عن اسبانيا ويشير الاحمر الى اسبانيا التي حكمت البلاد قديما ويشير الاحمر كذلك الى الدم الذي بذل في سبيل الاستقلال عن اسبانيا وقد استعملت هذه الالوان في راية القائد ميرندا في حملاته ضد الوجود الاسباني​ 





الكويت​ 
اعتمد علمها بعد الاستقلال عن بريطانيا ويشير الاخضر للارض والابيض الى منجزات البلاد والاحمر الى سفك دماء الاعداء اما الاسود فهو سواد ساحات المعارك​ 
يتبع​


----------



## جيلان (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ادخل اعرف علم كل دولة بيدل على ايه*




كينيا​ 
اعتمد علمها عند الاستقلال عن بريطانيا ويعتمد علمها على الحركة الوطنية الافريقية الكينية ويشير اللونان الاسود والاحمر الى ان للافارقة دم يشابه دماء جميع البشر ويشير الشريطان الابيضان للسلام ويوجد في وسط العلم درع ورمحين هما رمز قبائل الماساي وترمز الى الدفاع عن الحرية التي كلفت سنوات من الصراع​ 




لبنان​ 
تعود الوان العلم الى علم الجيش في الحرب العالمية الاولى ويشير الاحمر للتضحية بالنفس ويشير الابيض للسلام ويرمز اللونان معا الى القيس واليمن الذين حكموا البلاد حتى القرن الثامن عشر وترمز شجرة الارز للقوة والقداسة والخلود وتنموا اشجار الارز منذ عهد بعيد على جهات من جبل لبنان​ 




ليبيا​ 
يشير الاخضر للثورة الخضراء خاصة في مجال الزراعة كما يعتبر مظهرا اسلاميا وهو العلم الوحيد في العلم الذي يقتصر لونه على لون واحد​ 




ماليزيا​ 
اللونان الاحمر والابيض هما اللونان التقليديان لدول جنوب شرق اسيا وتعود الاشرطة البضاء والحمراء الى ثورة قامت في الملايو في القرن الثالث عشر ويعتبر اللون الذهبي للنجمة والهلال لونا ملكيا ويرمزان للاسلام ويشير عدد الخطوط الاربعة عشر الى عدد الولايات اضافة الى مدينة كولالمبور التي تشكل ماليزيا بما فيهم سنغافوره التي انسحبت من الاتحاد الماليزي فيما بعد وكذلك يشير عدد رؤوس النجوم​ 



مصر​ 
يشير الاحمر الى الثورة والى تضحيات الشعب وكفاحه في سبيل الوطن ويشير الابيض الى المستقبل المشرق للشعب ويشير الاسود الى العهود الماضية حيث كان التخلف ويوجد وسط العلم نسر يقال انه صقر قريش ويقال انه رمز للبطل صلاح الدين الايوبي​ 




المغرب​ 
اعتمد علمها بعد الاستقلال عن فرنسا واسبانيا اللون الاحمر يعود للقرن السادس عشر واضيفت نجمة خضراء في بداية القرن العشرين ويقال ان النجمة هي ختم سليمان عليه السلام​ 




المكسيك​ 
اعتمد علمها الحالي عند عقد دورة الالعاب الاولمبيه وتاثر تصميم العلم بالعلم الفرنسي وتشير الوانه الثلاثه الى الدين والاستقلال والوحدة وهم ما يسمونهم الكفلاء الثلاثه اما شعار العلم فيعود الى اسطورة بناء العاصمة مكسيكو سيتي والشعار رمز قديم لحضارة الازتك ويضم نسرا وافعى وشجرة صبار​ 




موريتانيا​ 
اعتمد علمها بعد الاستقلال عن فرنسا يشير الاخضر للامل والرفاة كما يعتبر مظهرا اسلاميا ويرمز الهلال والنجمة للاسلام​ 




النرويج​ 
اعتمد علمها كعلم تجاري ثم تحول الى علم رسمي للدولة وهو ماخوذ من العلم الدنماركي حيث كانت تتبع النرويج وللتميز بين العلمين اضيف صليب ازرق اللون فوق الصليب الابيض والصليب هو للدانبروغ وهو العلم الرسمي الدنماركي​ 



الهند​ 
يشير البرتقالي للشجاعة والابيض للسلام وللحق ويشير الاخضر للايمان ويقول راي اخر ان البرتقالي والاخضر يشيران الى المصادر الطبيعية في حين يشير الابيض لحفظ الحياه وفي راي ثالث يقول ان البرتقالي رمز للهندوس والاخضر للمسلمين والابيض يرمز للتفاهم والاتفاق بينهما وكان يوجد وسط العلم شعار البوذية وكان في الاصل اطار او عجلة رغبة من الزعيم غاندي بالاشارة الى الاعتماد على الذات ثم استبدل بما يسمى شكرا وهى رمز هندي قديم يرتبط بقوى وتغيرات الطبيعة ولون شكرا ازرق اشارة الى السماء والبحر ولها اربعة وعشرين شعاعا وهى رمز لعدد ساعات اليوم​ 



هولندا​ 
يقال ان العلم يعود الى حرب الاستقلال عن اسبانيا واخذت الوان العلم من اسرة اورانج وهو قائد حركة الاستقلال في القرن السادس عشر كان الشريط العلوي للعلم برتقالي ولكنه استبدل باللون الاحمر واصبح العلم شعارا للحرية​ 



اليمـن​ 
العلم الحالي هو علم اليمن الموحدة وهو علم دولتي اليمن قبل الاتحاد وبعد حذف مثلث ازرق ونجمة حمراء من علم اليمن الجنوبي وحذف نجمة خضراء من علم اليمن الشمالي يشير الاحمر للثورة والابيض للسلام والنقاء والايمان بالمستقبل ويشير الاسود الى ماضي البلاد في عهودها الماضية​


----------



## ارووجة (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ادخل اعرف علم كل دولة بيدل على ايه*

واو موضوع تحفة تحفة
يعطيكي العافية
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي ^_^


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (13 أغسطس 2008)

*10/10*

موضوع رائع بجد يا جيلان 
بس لو بالصور هيبقى كامل :t9:

تستهلى علية تقدير ممتاز


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ادخل اعرف علم كل دولة بيدل على ايه*

صور لأعلام دول العالم لو احتجتيها 
اعلام دول العالم1
اعلام دول العالم2


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ادخل اعرف علم كل دولة بيدل على ايه*

يابنتى دة مش موضوع أصلا 
والمفروض مايتحطش مع المواضيع 
دة موسووووووووووووووووووووووعة
روعة يابنتى ايه الشغل الجامد دة
يستاهل تقدير ممتاز
ربنا يباركك ياقمر​


----------



## radwa (13 أغسطس 2008)

*جمييييييييل*
*بصراحه معلومات هايله*
*شكرا ليكي*​


----------



## قلم حر (14 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع ثقافي جميل و سلس .
يثبت​


----------



## جيلان (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ادخل اعرف علم كل دولة بيدل على ايه*

*

ارووجة قال:



واو موضوع تحفة تحفة
يعطيكي العافية
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي ^_^

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى حبيبتى على تشجيعك
تسلميلى يا قمر




extreemfxtrader قال:



موضوع رائع بجد يا جيلان 
بس لو بالصور هيبقى كامل :t9:

تستهلى علية تقدير ممتاز 


أنقر للتوسيع...





extreemfxtrader قال:



صور لأعلام دول العالم لو احتجتيها 
اعلام دول العالم1
اعلام دول العالم2

أنقر للتوسيع...




انا عارفة انه كان هيبقى احلى لو الصور مكتملة بس سدءنى انا بحاول اجمعهم عشن الوقت بس
وبجد ميرسى جدا جدا على المواقع 
انا جبت منها شوية وبكملهم اهه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## جيلان (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ادخل اعرف علم كل دولة بيدل على ايه*

*


nonogirl89 قال:



يابنتى دة مش موضوع أصلا 
والمفروض مايتحطش مع المواضيع 
دة موسووووووووووووووووووووووعة
روعة يابنتى ايه الشغل الجامد دة
يستاهل تقدير ممتاز
ربنا يباركك ياقمر​

أنقر للتوسيع...


حبيبتى:t4:
ربنا يخليكى ليا يارب
بجد ميرسى يا قمرة على الكلام الحلو ده
وانا هروح فين فيكى بقى وفى مواضيعك
ربنا يباركك




radwa قال:



جمييييييييل
بصراحه معلومات هايله
شكرا ليكي​

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا شكر على واجب
ميرسى يا ردوة على مشاركتك الجميلة
نورتىىىى​*


----------



## جيلان (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ادخل اعرف علم كل دولة بيدل على ايه*

*

قلم حر قال:



موضوع ثقافي جميل و سلس .
يثبت​

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا يا استاذنا على اهتمامك وتشجيعك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Maya (20 أغسطس 2008)

*علم أورشليم المقدسة*

*بما أن الموضوع عن الأعلام ودلالتها سأتحدث عن علم العاصمة أورشليم ودلالته ورمزيته نظراً لأهمية هذا العلم من الناحية الدينية والتاريخية ....




تصميم العلم مأخوذ من العلم الإسرائيلي من خلال وجود خطين أفقيين بلون أزرق  يتوسطهما الشعار ، و الخطوط الأفقية  مستوحاة من خطوط الطاليت (وشاح الصلاة اليهودي) ويتخذان نفس اللون فيه ، أما الشعار الذي يتوسط العلم فهو الشعار الرسمي لمدينة أورشليم و هو عبارة عن درع بداخله أسد يهودا وهو رمز توراتي يعود إلى سفر التكوين ، ويظهر الأسد في وضعية الهجوم على خلفية هي حجارة الحائط الغربي أقدس الأماكن في أورشليم ، ويحيط بأسد يهودا والحائط الغربي غصنين من الزيتون بأوراقها وثمارها دلالة على توق سكان أورشليم للسلام وسعيهم لتحقيقه وفوق الشعار كتبت أورشليم بالعبرية (ירושלים : يروشلايم )  ...




والأسد أو شبل الأسد (غور آرييه ) هو اللقب الذي أطلقه أبانا إسرائيل على ابنه يهودا وسبطه ليصبح  فيما بعد رمزاً لمملكة يهودا وعاصمتها أورشليم ، ويصبح عبر التاريخ رمزاً رئيسياً للمدينة المقدسة ....

ט  גּוּר אַרְיֵה יְהוּדָה, מִטֶּרֶף בְּנִי עָלִיתָ; כָּרַע רָבַץ כְּאַרְיֵה וּכְלָבִיא, מִי יְקִימֶנּוּ.

9 يَهُوذَا شِبلُ أَسَدٍ، مِنْ فَرِيسَةٍ صَعِدْتَ يَا ابْنِي، جَثَا وَرَبَضَ كَأَسَدٍ وَكَلَبْوَةٍ. مَنْ يُنْهِضُهُ؟تكوين ( 49 : 9)

==============================​
تم اعتماد علم أورشليم في العام 1949 وعرف به غرب العاصمة فقط وبعد توحيد المدينة المقدسة أصبح العلم الرسمي لكل المدينة ، ورغم أن الخطوط في العلم يجب أن تكون أفقية  لكن يمكن وضعها بشكل طولي مع عدم تغيير وضعية الشعار وذلك في الاحتفالات أو الفعاليات الرسمية إذا اقتضى الأمر لسهولة التزيين والتناظر وغير ذلك ...

ألوان علم أورشليم هي الأبيض والأزرق والذهبي ، فاللونين الأزرق والأبيض هما اللونين الأساسيين في العلم الإسرائيلي ولهما عدة دلالات لعل أبرزها هو أنها مستوحاة من ألوان الطاليت ( وشاح الصلاة) الأبيض اللون وبخطوط زرقاء ، وقد تختلف درجات اللون ما بين الفاتح والغامق ليصل لحد النيلي ....

أما اللون الذهبي فهو مأخوذ من كون أورشليم هي مدينة الذهب كما تقول أشهر أغنية قومية وروحية في المدينة وهي " يروشلايم شيل ذهاف"  ، حيث تبدو أورشليم بلون ذهبي مع شرق كل شمس كما يراها كل ناظر إليها من بعيد أو مقبل لزيارتها ، وكما أن لون الذهب يرمز أيضاً إلى الأدوات الطقسية الذهبية التي استخدمت في الهيكل الثاني قبل نحو 2000 عام ...

أخيراً أذكر أن رمز " أسد يهودا " هو جزء من شعار نادي كرة القدم الذي أشجعه و النادي الأول في الدوري الإسرائيلي والممثل الأقوى للعاصمة وهو فريق (בית"ר ירושלים‎)  "بيتار يروشلايم"  حيث أن شعاره مكون من أسدين متناظرين بنفس وضعية الأسد في شعار المدينة وبينهما توجد المينوراه (الشمعدان السباعي) بألوان سوداء على خلفية صفراء ..*


----------



## جيلان (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ادخل اعرف علم كل دولة بيدل على ايه*

*ميرسى حبيبتى على المعلومات القيمة والمشاركة الرائعة
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## المشتاقةللجنة (24 أغسطس 2008)

*موضوع جميل جدا ما شالله

سلمت الايادي
بالذات علم اليمن منور في الاخير
صحيح المثل الي قال ختامه مسك*​


----------



## kalimooo (24 أغسطس 2008)

*موضوع ضخم ورائع جيلان
ربنا يعطيك العافية
سلام المسيح
​*


----------



## جيلان (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ادخل اعرف علم كل دولة بيدل على ايه*

*


المشتاقةللجنة قال:



موضوع جميل جدا ما شالله

سلمت الايادي
بالذات علم اليمن منور في الاخير
صحيح المثل الي قال ختامه مسك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههه
ايون ايون
شكلك يمنية 
ميرسى حبيبتى على المرور الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## جيلان (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ادخل اعرف علم كل دولة بيدل على ايه*

*


كليم متى قال:



موضوع ضخم ورائع جيلان
ربنا يعطيك العافية
سلام المسيح
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى يا كليم  للمشاركة الحلوة
نورت يا فندم*


----------



## emy (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ادخل اعرف علم كل دولة بيدل على ايه*




> ​





> مصر
> 
> 
> يشير الاحمر الى الثورة والى تضحيات الشعب وكفاحه في سبيل الوطن ويشير الابيض الى المستقبل المشرق للشعب ويشير الاسود الى العهود الماضية حيث كان التخلف ويوجد وسط العلم نسر يقال انه صقر قريش ويقال انه رمز للبطل صلاح الدين الايوبي​


http://images.google.com.eg/imgres?...%84%d9%85+%d9%85%d8%b5%d8%b1&gbv=2&um=1&hl=ar

*بلدى *
*مرسى يا جيجى يا قمر*​


----------



## جيلان (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ادخل اعرف علم كل دولة بيدل على ايه*

*


emy قال:



http://images.google.com.eg/imgres?...%84%d9%85+%d9%85%d8%b5%d8%b1&gbv=2&um=1&hl=ar

بلدى 
مرسى يا جيجى يا قمر​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههههه
حلوة بلدى دى
طيب ماهى بلدى انا كمان بقى:t30:
ميرسى يا حبيبتى
نورتىىىىىىىىى*


----------



## قلم حر (25 أغسطس 2008)

يفك من التثبيت .
شكرا جيلان .


----------



## جيلان (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ادخل اعرف علم كل دولة بيدل على ايه*

*


قلم حر قال:



			يفك من التثبيت .
شكرا جيلان .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


العفوا قلم حر
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويقويك على خدمتك*


----------



## yerigagarin (26 أغسطس 2008)

*موضوع جميل وضخم
زمانه اخد منك 3ساعات
انا مخدتش بالي منه الا لما اتفك من التثبيت

شكرا لتعبك ومجهودك
الكريم

*​


----------



## جيلان (27 أغسطس 2008)

*


yerigagarin قال:



موضوع جميل وضخم
زمانه اخد منك 3ساعات
انا مخدتش بالي منه الا لما اتفك من التثبيت

شكرا لتعبك ومجهودك
الكريم

​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههه
طب كويس انك اتفك بقى
هو فعلا اخد وقت كبير والمشكلة كانت فى الاعلام اكتر
واكستريم ساعدنى فيها بالمواقع
شكرا يورى على مرورك الجميل*


----------

